# Heidelberg Morning Group rides (Campbell Barracks)



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I am stationed in Heidelberg and I ride trails to, from and around Konigstuhl about three or four times a week. I go early in the mornings (for PT) and ride about one or two times in the evening. I leave from Campbell Barracks Gym at about sunrise and depending on when the sunrise is, I usually get about an hour and a half to two hours in before gorging myself on bacon and eggs at the DFAC just before they close at 8:30.

Anyone interested in joing me to make a group effort of it?

If so, contact me by PM here.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, I also do the occasional after work ride from the same locations (or I drive up to the Konigstuhl parking lot and ride from there).


----------

